# non-eu citizen spouse eu travel to uk - need visa??



## hafteem (May 9, 2013)

Hello everybody,

am non-eu citizen a spouse of Italian women, I hold an "Italian residency permit - permanent " its a separated document not on my passport and I have all rights to work in Italy, however, my wife and I are planning to visit UK for short time, by EU law we can travel all Europe union together without need a visa including UK and Ireland regarding to EU free movement law, but we surprised that I need an entry visa to UK, as well some body says if I live in other EU country except my wife country (Italy) and I hold the EU Resident card then I can travel with her to UK without visa, is that true? 

ex: my wife is Italian and we live in France and I have French Resident card the EU free movement rights is valid for all EU.

thanks in advance ..


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

The part of the law that you are referring to is if you want to come to the UK to live and work... as the spouse of an EU national, you are able to come to the UK and live and work without the need for a visa. 

If you are just coming for a visit, you still need to get a tourist visa.

Until you have citizenship in either France or Italy (or other countries within the EU), you are still subject to the visa restrictions that apply to Jordanian passport holders.

Holding residency permits from EU member nations doesn't excuse you from the tourist visa requirement.

It's nothing personal against you or your citizenship... as a Canadian passport holder who is married to a UK Citizen, I also need to follow visa requirements for Canadian passport holders. My husband's UK citizenship won't exclude me from the visa requirements for Canadians.

Once I get a UK Passport (hopefully in November 2015), I can travel as a UK Citizen.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


hafteem said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> am non-eu citizen a spouse of Italian women, I hold an "Italian residency permit - permanent " its a separated document not on my passport and I have all rights to work in Italy, however, my wife and I are planning to visit UK for short time, by EU law we can travel all Europe union together without need a visa including UK and Ireland regarding to EU free movement law, but we surprised that I need an entry visa to UK, as well some body says if I live in other EU country except my wife country (Italy) and I hold the EU Resident card then I can travel with her to UK without visa, is that true?
> 
> ...


You would need to apply for an EEA Family Permit in order to come to the UK. It's something easy to obtain and it's free. It will allow you not just to visit, but to work as well.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> .......
> 
> Holding residency permits from EU member nations doesn't excuse you from the tourist visa requirement....


Actually it does.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Jrge said:


> Actually it does.


It boils down to the question of theory and practice. Under EU rules, residence document from another EEA country should be sufficient to gain entry into UK, but insisting on your right can be difficult and time-consuming. Your problem will start even before you get to UK. Most airlines will be reluctant to carry you without a valid visa (as they will be heavily fined for bringing inadequately-documented passenger). Plus you will be held up at customs. 

So instead of flouting, just get an EEA family permit.


----------

